# MSI GT72VR - Aufrüstbar? Welche Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden?



## CreeperForever (6. Oktober 2016)

*MSI GT72VR - Aufrüstbar? Welche Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir die folgende Version des MSI-Notebooks gegönnt: MSI GT72VR-6RE16H21 Dominator Pro Gaming Notebook bei notebooksbilliger.de

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist jenes Notebook noch weiter aufzurüsten? Also beispielsweise eine zweite SSD?

Derzeit ist ja nur die oben im Link genannte Hardware verbaut und eine 256 SSD ist mir einfach zu wenig. 

Sehe ich es richtig, dass man z.B. zusätzlich zu der bereits verbauten 2,5" HDD und der verbauten M.2 SSD keine zusätzliche 2,5" SSD verbauen kann? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Alex555 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: MSI GT72VR - Aufrüstbar? Welche Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden?*



CreeperForever schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir die folgende Version des MSI-Notebooks gegönnt: MSI GT72VR-6RE16H21 Dominator Pro Gaming Notebook bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> ...



Wenn du bei Google nach Tests zum GT72VR suchst, kommst du unter anderem zu dieser Seite hier: Test MSI GT72VR 6RE Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Aus dem Test kann auch entnommen werden, was sich aufrüsten lässt, und was nicht. Das GT72VR hat leider wie das GT62VR nur 1x2,5" und 1x m.2 
Beim GT72VR könntest du aber das BluRay Laufwerk (sofern nicht benötigt) noch (via adapter) durch eine 2,5" HDD/SSD ersetzen.


----------



## BigKid (9. November 2016)

*AW: MSI GT72VR - Aufrüstbar? Welche Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden?*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Google nach Tests zum GT72VR suchst, kommst du unter anderem zu dieser Seite hier: Test MSI GT72VR 6RE Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Aus dem Test kann auch entnommen werden, was sich aufrüsten lässt, und was nicht. Das GT72VR hat leider wie das GT62VR nur 1x2,5" und 1x m.2
> Beim GT72VR könntest du aber das BluRay Laufwerk (sofern nicht benötigt) noch (via adapter) durch eine 2,5" HDD/SSD ersetzen.


Aber Vorsicht:Es für den 2.5 Zoll Schacht prüfen ob nicht nur SATA 3G zur Verfügung steht - da bringt dann selbst ne lahme SSD nicht die volle Leistung.


----------



## iTzZent (12. November 2016)

*AW: MSI GT72VR - Aufrüstbar? Welche Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden?*

Also ich habe selbst im alten GT70 meine HDD im SATA-III Modus im ODD Schacht betrieben.... im GT72VR wird dies genauso möglich sein.


----------

